# Eye problem, allergy or disease?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

One of my goats has an eye issue. Had him at the vet and she prescribed 2 shots of antibiotics and some eye cream. He still has about a 2" halo around each eye that looks sore and weepy. Kinda crusty too. I need to get him back to the vet, but my other goats have not been effected. And they belly up at the feeder with heads touching and pushing. I'm wondering if it might be an allergy of some kind? Eyes themselves look pretty good. 

After a course of medication for coccidii he's doing really well otherwise and going through a growth spurt and adding weight. He's got lots of energy. For a while he lost his dominance, but that's back again. Yearling in march. They get dry cob in the morning and alfalfa pellets at night with hay free choice.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

For any eye infections we treat with penicillin. A few drops in each eye a couple of times a day will clear it up in no time.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

2 of my 3 boys have runny eyes. It seems to get worse when in the spring. I keep a bottle of "Calm eyes" and some cotton makeup sponges in the barn. They seem to love it. I gently wipe the crust from the corner of their eyes after applying the liquid to the the cotton pad. They stand perfectly still voluntarily, the behavior amazes me. I figure it must feel good. I do this once daily as needed to keep the eye area clean.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I'm not a vet, so take this with a grain of salt, and maybe ask your vet about it, but I know that it's possible for an animal (or human for that matter) to have an allergy to an antibiotic eye medication. If you started with an infection, the antibiotic would clear that up, but the symptoms would never appear to get better. Just something to keep in mind.


----------

